# Airbag Fault codes: Need the fix.



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

Heres the two airbag codes I got...
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95)
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
Anyone know how to fix these? THanks in advance!










_Modified by georgekelp at 9:07 AM 10-21-2005_


----------



## bdsxxx (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: Airbag Fault codes: Need the fix. (georgekelp)*

I'm fighting airbags to.
High resistance means that you have open in the wiring or spiral spring connections are missing (drivers side airbag). The airbag is about 2-3 ohms rumor has it. When I disconnected my airbag wiring to my drivers airbag I got the resistance too high (disconnected at steering column base or at airbag).

It all started when I took off my steering wheels for cruise control work.
1- When I took wheel off I did not lock the airbag spiral spring, so I may of broke it. It should be locked or prior to replacement turned 4 turns either way ro center it.
2- When I applied battery power I should of had ignition key on , then attached neg battery term (I had key off and attached neg term). THis --may-- cook airbag controller.
Good luck


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault codes: Need the fix. (georgekelp)*

Try this first, unplug and then replug up the steering wheel airbag and the other end of that hanress as well (where it goes into the spiral ring). Then see if the DTCs will clear out.
Something else you can try since I doubt you've got the special airbag testing tool (little black box with a button on it), trade out airbags with another VW and see if the DTC will clear out then. If so, then you've pinned it down to a bad airbag (rare). If not, then there is a chance it is that little wiring harness that plugs right into the airbag itself (not so rare).
Battery voltage, weak battery most likely. I've seen it many times, make sure your battery is in fairly good shape.


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Airbag Fault codes: Need the fix. (penclnck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *penclnck* »_Try this first, unplug and then replug up the steering wheel airbag and the other end of that hanress as well (where it goes into the spiral ring). Then see if the DTCs will clear out.
Something else you can try since I doubt you've got the special airbag testing tool (little black box with a button on it), trade out airbags with another VW and see if the DTC will clear out then. If so, then you've pinned it down to a bad airbag (rare). If not, then there is a chance it is that little wiring harness that plugs right into the airbag itself (not so rare).
Battery voltage, weak battery most likely. I've seen it many times, make sure your battery is in fairly good shape.

are you talking about the wire that goes from the center of the wheel to the airbag?
Also, how long do i have to wait to see if the DTC will clear? do i have to go and get the codes cleared? or should they just clear on their own?


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault codes: Need the fix. (georgekelp)*

Yes, the wiring harness that is plug directly into the back of the steering wheel airbag, unplug it it completly from the car (airbag and spiral spring).
If the issue is resolved, the DTC can be cleared out, cycle the key (remove) then go and recheck and see if the DTC stays gone. 
The ACM (Airbag Control Module) performs all kinds of self checks all the time, so any unresolved issues will flag a DTC right away after you clear them.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

http://www.pifiu.com/random/jo...s.pdf


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (georgekelp)*

7 Month later...
...any comment on what you did in between? Any fixes or attempts to fix this based on the info provided in previous posts?


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_7 Month later...
...any comment on what you did in between? Any fixes or attempts to fix this based on the info provided in previous posts?

All that these guys have said to do is unplug the airbag, and plug it back in, which I have done. And nothing happened.
It has been 7 months because I stopped caring. But now I got my CEL off, and my airbag light is left, and I want that off now.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (georgekelp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *georgekelp* »_All that these guys have said to do is unplug the airbag, and plug it back in, which I have done.

Nope, they also said check the airbag with an equivalant airbag tester and check the wiring - which you supposedly havn't done.


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Airbag Fault codes: Need the fix. (penclnck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *penclnck* »_Try this first, unplug and then replug up the steering wheel airbag and the other end of that hanress as well (where it goes into the spiral ring). Then see if the DTCs will clear out.
Something else you can try since I doubt you've got the special airbag testing tool (little black box with a button on it), trade out airbags with another VW and see if the DTC will clear out then. If so, then you've pinned it down to a bad airbag (rare). If not, then there is a chance it is that little wiring harness that plugs right into the airbag itself (not so rare).
Battery voltage, weak battery most likely. I've seen it many times, make sure your battery is in fairly good shape.

1. Unplug airbag and reconnect. Done.
2. Says a bad airbag is rare so I am going to avoid trying to find someone else here willing for me to take apart their steering wheel.
3. Check the little plug that goes from the steering wheel to the spiral thing on the airbag. Ok, I didn't check this, i have no way to, but If they are cheap I dont mind buying one from the dealer. 
I was just seeing if someone could be more of a help to pinpoint something, instead of me jumping through hoops.
Thanks.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

If you don't have the appropriate equipment you should give the car to somebody who has it, airbags arn't something a rookie mechanic should play with. This isn't meant personal by any means, but we are talking about explosives here so some professional help/guidance from a real mechanic might help you more than asking questions that have already been answered. These answers you got were the professional way of testing these components, nothings else is suitable here.


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

ALright thanks.
The only professional I can think of is the dealership.
I wasn't looking for someone to tell me to like send voltage through the airbag to see if it works, what I was looking for was someone to tell me to replcae this part or that part like the clock spring or something.
Thanks though.


----------



## kerosenec4 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (georgekelp)*

hey man, resistance too high is USUALLY the clockspring.
that said, I'm having a rat bastard of a time with my airbag codes


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

You have tried to clear the codes?


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_You have tried to clear the codes?

No, how is that done?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (georgekelp)*

Your friend the manual is, no fear you should have using it.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I don't have a vag com,
but why would I clear the codes? If the problem was no longer a problem then wouldn't the light go off on its own?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (georgekelp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *georgekelp* »_I don't have a vag com...

Then you should get one.

_Quote, originally posted by *georgekelp* »_If the problem was no longer a problem then wouldn't the light go off on its own?

Nope. Airbag control modules never clear codes by themselves, other systems likely do after a certain amount of ignition and/or warm-up cycles.


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
Then you should get one.

Is the software and cable not like $600 USD?
I dont have that kind of money,


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (georgekelp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *georgekelp* »_Is the software and cable not like $600 USD?

Cheapest package is $229-249, which would be enough for your car.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...Chart

_Quote, originally posted by *georgekelp* »_I dont have that kind of money,









Then you should call the dealer and let them charge you for clearing codes.


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Thats not too bad, comes with software correct?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (georgekelp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *georgekelp* »_Thats not too bad, comes with software correct?

Yup.
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...de=IC


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Here is an interesting piece of info...
I know that when you disconnect an airbag and then want to reconect it, you have to have the key to the on position before you reconnect the battery.
That being said...
The first day that I bought my car, the ignition switch failed, so I took it back to the used car lot and his mechanic replaced the ignition switch.
I am pretty sure that the first day I had the car the airbag light was not on, and after I got it back with the new ignition switch, the airbag light was on.
Since an ignition switch install involves airbag removal and reinstalation, do you think this guy messed it up?
If so, it has almost been a year and I can probably do nothing about it.
And if not, do you know the specific part that gets damaged in result of incorrect battery reconnection?
Sorry for the long post but thanks again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (georgekelp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *georgekelp* »_Since an ignition switch install involves airbag removal and reinstalation, do you think this guy messed it up?

Could be, yep.


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
Could be, yep.


_Quote, originally posted by *georgekelp* »_Do you know the specific part that gets damaged in result of incorrect battery reconnection?


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (georgekelp)*

In the Bentley It says:
"Caution -
Of the ignition is not switched on BEFORE connecting the ground strap, the airbag control unit could be damaged."
Does that mean the Airbag control module under the dash?
Then why would the fault codes say things about the driver's side airbag?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (georgekelp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *georgekelp* »_Does that mean the Airbag control module under the dash?

Yes.

_Quote, originally posted by *georgekelp* »_Then why would the fault codes say things about the driver's side airbag?

Because "could be damaged" does not mean "will be damaged".
Let's make something clear here, people told you what you should do, you didn't do it yet and now you are digging for other solutions/issues. Can't see your point why you can't actually do what people told you?!


----------



## bdsxxx (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: (Theresias)*

update on my airbag issues:
1- finally bought another steering wheel with virgin clock spring, also cleaned off the ground lugs under the battery tray. This got rid of errors that VAGcom was showing. The is the usual problem.
2- Even with no VAG errors my airbag light was on in my cluster, then my speedo started to die and work. I then removed my cluster and re-soldered as many connections as possible, now it it all works.... just amazing it's been 2-3 months.


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Let's make something clear here, people told you what you should do, you didn't do it yet and now you are digging for other solutions/issues. Can't see your point why you can't actually do what people told you?!

Again, they have told me that maybe my airbag is bad. That I doubt and I dont have that kind of money and time to just go buy another one or find someone who has one and willing to trade.
Then they told me to reset the module, which of course I have done by unplugged and reconnecting the battery.
Then you say clear the codes... Well sorry but some of us are much less fortunate and cannot afford to just go and buy a vag-com, or even go buy miscalanious parts that may or may not solve this issue.
All I am looking for here is someone who has had a much similar issue and knows a very probable fix. Clock spring is still very much a possibility, but even if clock springs are $50 from the dealer, that is still pretty expensive considering I will just have to have them clear the codes everytime I "try" something. I am assuming they charge 1 hours' fee to clear the codes, which is $100. I can't throw that money around without knowing that it will fix the issue.
Even though all this may come to you as being very rude and disrespectful, I highly admire your knowledge about vag-com and airbag issues... It is just that there weren't too many possibilities in this thread that are cheap. And all of them according to you would require me to have the codes cleared after I try, which again I can't afford.
So what I am looking for is for several knowledgable people to say "yeah it is probably the clockspring" or something similar, then I will do it.










_Modified by georgekelp at 11:48 PM 6-23-2006_


----------



## Semper_Dad (Apr 11, 2006)

I heard that some shops have a tool that just resets and clears the airbag module. Basically a little black box that plugs into your diag system. thats dedicated just for resetting airbag systems. Vag-Com does a whole lot more. 
Simply correcting the problem does not reset the airbag module It must be cleared and reset. 
I had pretty much the same problem. I found a broken wire under the driver's seat and fixed it. Until I locate someone to reset the light with the airbag reset tool or VAG-Com I'm stuck witht the light on and no functional airbag system.
Check with the local Walmart Goodwrench or Midas shops. Ask them if they can reset airbag modules.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (georgekelp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *georgekelp* »_Then they told me to reset the module, which of course I have done by unplugged and reconnecting the battery.

Disconnecting the battery will NOT clear codes or reset ANY control module. That's damn bogus knowledge.

_Quote, originally posted by *georgekelp* »_Then you say clear the codes... Well sorry but some of us are much less fortunate and cannot afford to just go and buy a vag-com, or even go buy miscalanious parts that may or may not solve this issue.

Then you are lost by all means, there is NFW that one can diagnose airbag problems withgout a diagnostic tool.
Personal suggestion, bring your car to a shop who has the necessary tools, you truly don't have these and you don't seem to know what your doing too.


----------



## bdsxxx (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: (Theresias)*

You don't say what year your car is
1- in any event sounds like you bought the airbag fault so you have no history. You have no idea what was done before and what may of been replced etc.
2- EASY: did you remove battery/tray and clean the grounds under the tray, this is easy and you may find nasty oxidation. remember to put on ignition key when you connect ground to battery aftyer B+ is connected (per bentley)
3- EASY: If your car is a MK3, then you could get a VIRGIN steering wheel / clock spring for 30-50$, hell maybe an airbag also. I highly don't recommened buying just a clock spring because they need to be wound before install and this is very iffy.
4- I also removed my cluster and re-soldered as many connections I could, especially the IO connector.
This problem is a nightmare, and the only way to maybe fix si to have spare parts. I spent at least 200$ in "stuff" to fix mine.


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (bdsxxx)*

Thanks for the above tips. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can I just buy a cheap cable off ebay for 30 bux and use an old version of vag software?
What limitations are there if you dont register it?
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
Such as release 409.1
Would that be free and able to clear the codes?


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Some of the aftermarket cables claim they work with 409.1... either way you need to buy a Ross-Tech cable for CAN bus.
And without registering you really dont get much, its more to test to see if it will work on your car. It will display the text for only one or two DTCs and the rest it will show just the number, which doesn't tell you much.


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (joako)*

Well, yesterday I found someone out here witha vag-com...
Went to his house and he cleared my codes, and after 4 start-ups, the light has not come on.
So wish me luck.
Maybe the only reason the light was on was because it was saying that the airbag had been disconnected at some point.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We will see if it comes back on.
Also, how many cycles should it take before it comes back on if it is going to come back on?


----------



## ben-dubbin (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (georgekelp)*

any updates? did the light stay off? i tore apart my car hunting for the problem thats trippin my airbag light. i want to sell my car, and i dont want this airbag light on. oh and thanks for the info on connecting the battery, i will remember that the next time i re-connect my battery. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (ben-dubbin)*

If you need the answer, why not starting with giving us more details like a FULL Auto-Scan?


----------



## ben-dubbin (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*

VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-US
Control Module Part Number: 6N0 909 603 G
Component and/or Version: AIRBAG VW2 V00
Software Coding: 00071
Work Shop Code: WSC 00046
1 Fault Found:
00588 - Airbag Igniter: Driver Side (N95)
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ben-dubbin at 8:42 AM 11-5-2007_


----------



## ben-dubbin (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (ben-dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ben-dubbin* »_VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-US
Control Module Part Number: 6N0 909 603 G
Component and/or Version: AIRBAG VW2 V00
Software Coding: 00071
Work Shop Code: WSC 00046
1 Fault Found:
00588 - Airbag Igniter: Driver Side (N95)
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by ben-dubbin at 8:42 AM 11-5-2007_
is that most likly a clock spring? thanks
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

I've got same code with the airbag light on, replaced my ignition switch on a 97 gti. 
I definitely disconnected the airbag, but didn't see anything about the key being in the ign. position when reconnecting the ground. Did I fry my airbag module?


----------



## BigChevY (Feb 14, 2005)

i was reading the entire post.... 
have some doubts...
Before check or disarm the wheel drive, and disconnect the cable to and from the igniter, should I disconnect the batery... ?
Then why have to turn on the switch before connect the batery back??
I have the same code problem on a VW Gol 2002 (brasilian version of VW for South America) most part compatible with A2 makes passat / golf / jetta 
00588 - Airbag Igniter: Driver Side (N95)
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent


----------



## ben-dubbin (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (BigChevY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigChevY* »_i was reading the entire post.... 
have some doubts...
Before check or disarm the wheel drive, and disconnect the cable to and from the igniter, should I disconnect the batery... ?


yes, remove the battery cables and touch them together to drain all the charge in the capaciter. i'm not sure why the ignition has to be on when you reconnect, but i was told if you dont do so, it could "fry" my Air Bag Module


----------



## BigChevY (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for so quick reply ..
I'll try as soon as possible and let know results for all...


----------



## ben-dubbin (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone with suggestions? i hate workin on my bags ;(


----------



## ben-dubbin (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (ben-dubbin)*

UPDATE:
i installed my new clockspring (put me out about 200 bucks







) and i reset the codes, and i have no more air bag light!. best freakin day ever!
now if i could only get the insurance company to work with me so i can get my bumper fixed, that would be awesome!


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (ben-dubbin)*

Sorry, I didn't release people kept posting in this thread.
My airbag light has not come back on since.
Did you try clearing the codes before replacing the clock spring?


----------



## Mk-2 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: (georgekelp)*

Lots sof bad info here...








 ALWAYS keep the key in the OFF position when working with airbags, do not turn key ON until all airbag wiring is reconnected or you WILL get high resistance faults. Disconnecting the battery will not reset control modules. If your clockspring gets uncoiled, it is 98% likey you will never get it corrected without buying a new one. Ive done it, its not fun or worth the time to try to "fix". If you clear the fault and it doesnt come back after first key cycle on, it will most likey stay gone. airbag faults always come back right away, if there is a malfunction. The airbag control modules are not as sensitive as you think, you can turn the key ON with the electrical connectors disconnected, you will throw a fault, but unlikely to damage your control module


----------



## ben-dubbin (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (georgekelp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *georgekelp* »_
Did you try clearing the codes before replacing the clock spring?

yup several times. even after cleaning connections...codes kept comming back.


----------

